# Male three toed box turtle



## jojodesca (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking for a male three toed boxie. I have 2 females and want to breed them. If you are looking to rehome one, I would be interested!

regards 
Jojo


----------



## foxboysracing (Feb 21, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a male three toed boxie. I have 2 females and want to breed them. If you are looking to rehome one, I would be interested!
> 
> ...



Hi,

I wish I knew sooner. I had too many males and have rehomed a few that came to me, due to the males arguing all the time. I often get three toe's that come to me due to people not being able to care for them. I have 5 adults now. Only one is a male. I will keep you in mind. If I find another one, I will let you know. OK?
On a side note..... I am also going to a turtle show this weekend. If I see one do you want me to get it for you? I will also be down in your neck of the woods on March 9th. Just a thought?
Dawn


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 21, 2012)

you know what i find funny?..when I lived in Oregon I couldn't find 3 toeds..now that i live in California..i see alot of ppl in Oregon with them....haha..if you go to the show and see some for adoption..yeah you could send me info to contact the ppl..that would be great! does the turtle show have a website?

Jojo


----------



## foxboysracing (Feb 22, 2012)

Yea. It is the Hillsboro Exotic Animal show. It is this weekend at the Hillsboro fairgrounds. It comes twice a year, and I try to go both times. It is about 2 1/2 hours each way north of me. You can Google it. Seattle reptiles is usually there and almost always has turtles. You can google him too. I have bought several of my turtles from him over the years.

Another ironic thing... I do like three toes, I do, but my favorite boxies is an Eastern. My eastern male escaped last summer and I keep hoping he is hiding somewhere...   so sad. The three toe male i have I rescued several years ago. He has usually been separated from the females due to him being a little too frisky all the time with the girlies. Well.... sadly.... with my eastern male MIA, I put him in with the girls, and sure enough now I have fertile babies. 

One of my boxie eggs should hatch any day, and I have another one that is looking good for hatching in a month and a half.   

I will be in Red Bluff for the weekend if you want him to come visit your girls while we are there..... He could have a date weekend?? haha LOL

Talk to you soon,

Dawn


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha....I love 3 toes the best...I have 2 female ttbt...and a female ornate...and they are all in one enclosure together..I am hoping to get a male 3 toed, but keep him separated until I can get them all outside in a huge enclosure...I'm in no hurry tho..but if I find a good deal then I will jump on it.


----------

